# Budgie sitting



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

im staying at my grandma and grandads for 3 weeks whilst they are on holiday ( dont worry my hammie will be coming with me tomorrow )

ive just spent the last 10 mins trying to get the budgie Joey back in his cage, my grandad lets him out all day to fly around the flat so he hates going in the cage . well it was amusing to say the least lol 

Joey thinks hes a dog he plays with a little teddy and attacks the plastic bird , he sits on your shoulder like a parrot. and he picks up pens and drops them over the edge of the table


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds like Joey is keeping you entertained


----------

